# Dresden Files, who would you cast?



## Acid_crash (Jan 11, 2007)

After reading all these books, I think that they would make for a killer tv show.  As I read them, the first image I got, due to his sarcastic and take-no-names attitude was Keanu Reeves from his performance from Constantine, then I said to myself, "Ummm, am I dense?" and rethought it, and then watched Firefly again, and so I think Nathan Fillion would make a perfect Harry Dresden.

Who would you pick for the show, if they ever did one?


----------



## IcyCool (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.scifi.com/dresden/


----------



## SteelDraco (Jan 12, 2007)

Heh, you mean like the one that premieres in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 12, 2007)

I think someone is behind the curve here...


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jan 12, 2007)

I never gave it a thought - except I am less than enamored with the choice as presented - but, yeah Nathon Fillion would be a great choice.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 12, 2007)

Late last year I found out that my tough, kickass gamer friend Karrin used to game online with Jim Butcher and is the model for Karrin Murphy.

It makes sense...because...(wait for it)...she's really a tough chick when she games.   

But aside from that, I think the lead actor in House would be my choice. Harry Dresden seems like he should look craggy and not too handsome, IMO.

Hugh Laurie: http://imdb.com/gallery/ss/0412142/Ss/0412142/03.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0412142


----------



## Umbran (Jan 12, 2007)

Hugh Laurie is too old.  Nathan Fillion is borderline too old.  Harry in the books is tough, cynical, sarcastic, and powerful... and he still makes a young man's mistakes in dealing with people.  He is still quite stung by errors made while an apprentice.  He's still pretty new to romance.  Harry's #1 flaw is that he lacks wisdom, like that which comes from age.  

Quite simply, I don't think Harry's much over 30, if at all.


----------



## sniffles (Jan 12, 2007)

Nathan Fillion might be a bit too old, but he's sure got the right style to play a slightly cynical _noir_-ish character like Harry. 

Judging by the previews for the series, the tv version of Harry Dresden is going to be a bit more rugged and less gangly than the literary version. No trench coat or cowboy boots from what I could see. But that's American tv for you - everybody has to be good looking and sexy. 

I hope the series is decent.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 12, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> No trench coat or cowboy boots from what I could see. But that's American tv for you - everybody has to be good looking and sexy.




I think the character is often described as wearing not just the duster and cowboy boots, but _sweatpants_ as well.  Harry, he's stylin'.  Somehow, I think I can understand the makeover


----------



## Sir Brennen (Jan 12, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> But that's American tv for you - everybody has to be good looking and sexy.



Well, that's because all americans are good looking and sexy. Don't you watch television?

(Circular logic? Sounds interesting. What is it?)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 13, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Nathan Fillion might be a bit too old, but he's sure got the right style to play a slightly cynical _noir_-ish character like Harry.
> 
> Judging by the previews for the series, the tv version of Harry Dresden is going to be a bit more rugged and less gangly than the literary version. No trench coat or cowboy boots from what I could see. But that's American tv for you - everybody has to be good looking and sexy.
> 
> I hope the series is decent.




I don't know if I'd call Blackthorne (or whatever his name is called) "rugged". I'd pictured Harry as having longer hair. And WTF is it with the hockey stick wizard's staff?!?!?! That's gonna take gettin' used to! And no duster? 

I hope, despite Butcher's involvement, that it doesn't get ruined by the SciFi channel.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jan 13, 2007)

What do you mean, "despite Butcher's involvement"? Is it that creators involved in TV and movie adaptations is not something you enjoy? Or was that a typo?

I'm not trying to flame anyone, I'm just confused  :\ 

TWK


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 14, 2007)

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> What do you mean, "despite Butcher's involvement"? Is it that creators involved in TV and movie adaptations is not something you enjoy? Or was that a typo?
> 
> I'm not trying to flame anyone, I'm just confused  :\
> 
> TWK




It's not Jim Butcher's involvement I'm having probs with. IT's TV execs that I'm having a prob with. They're the ones who'll go in there and screw stuff up if anyone's gonna do it. Granted, Jim did say that he was pleased with what they're doing. Even with the hockey stick "staff" bit that really has fans pissed.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 14, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's not Jim Butcher's involvement I'm having probs with. IT's TV execs that I'm having a prob with. They're the ones who'll go in there and screw stuff up if anyone's gonna do it. Granted, Jim did say that he was pleased with what they're doing. Even with the hockey stick "staff" bit that really has fans pissed.




I have been following this over on the Sci Fi channel boards some fans are pissed that Bob won't be a skull but a ghost like man played by Terrence Mann. Some are pissed about the changes to Murphy instead of hiring an actress who could play an irish blond they have hired a spanish actress and for Susan who is supposed to have dark hair they hired a blond.

I love the books and I am keeping an open mind about the show. I don't expect it to follow the books completely and I expected some changes. Somethings that work ina book don't always translate to the media of motion pictures or television.

I am hoping the show had good stories and plots and keeps to the main flavor of Dresden if it does that I can live with the changes. Now if they pull a Beastmaster with it I will be unhappy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 15, 2007)

Then I hope that Harry doesn't have to take Bob with him ala the way he had to do in that one book.... It'd be hard to "carry" a ghost in a backpack....   

I'm one who would rather have him as a skull.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 15, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm one who would rather have him as a skull.




I can understand the cost problem, but aesthetically Bob should've stayed a skull.  Voiced by... Renee Auberjonois?  That'd work for me.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 15, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I can understand the cost problem, but aesthetically Bob should've stayed a skull.  Voiced by... Renee Auberjonois?  That'd work for me.





I wanted James Marsters to voice him.  I really enjoyed the way he made Bob sound in the audio books.


----------



## F5 (Jan 15, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I can understand the cost problem, but aesthetically Bob should've stayed a skull.  Voiced by... Renee Auberjonois?  That'd work for me.




I don't see how there would be much cost involved in having Bob stay a skull.  It's not like you'd need expensive CGI or anything...pretty much just a hand puppet would do the trick. 

Renee Auberjonois would make a great voice though.  And he does voice-over acting for animation.  Why not the voice for a talking skull? 

I've only read a few of the Dresden Files books, so I don't have a lot invested in specific plots, but I'm still not holding out much hope for the TV series...


----------



## Umbran (Jan 15, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> I don't see how there would be much cost involved in having Bob stay a skull.  It's not like you'd need expensive CGI or anything...pretty much just a hand puppet would do the trick.




Puppetry with voliceover is usually pretty darned tricky.  And these days, I think you would need some expensive cgi to get an audience to really accept it.  Folks are jaded.  



> I've only read a few of the Dresden Files books, so I don't have a lot invested in specific plots, but I'm still not holding out much hope for the TV series...




I've got the fourth one sitting on my dresser waiting to be read.  I don't have much vested in the plots, but I do think they need to get characterization right.


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 15, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Renee Auberjonois would make a great voice though.  And he does voice-over acting for animation.  Why not the voice for a talking skull?




He doesn't like to repeat himself?

Personally, I'd like to see Lovecraft from Cast a Deadly Spell show up and kick Harry's ass.

Connie Stone: Dammit, Phil, everybody's gotta compromise!
Phil Lovecraft: That's what I keep hearing.
Connie Stone: And what makes you so special?
Phil Lovecraft: What makes me special is I'm my own man. When I started out I said there were things I'd do and things I wouldn't do. A lot of guys start out like that, and a lot of them sell out along the way. But the more who fall, the easier it gets. "See, look, everybody compromises, everybody cheats, everybody uses magic." So they empty their ideals out of their pockets and get down to the job of sticking it to their neighbors before they stick it to them, because that's that way it's done. To all of which I say nuts. My collar may be a little frayed, and maybe I need a shoeshine. But nobody's got a mortgage on my soul. I own it. Free and clear.


----------



## sniffles (Jan 15, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Puppetry with voliceover is usually pretty darned tricky.  And these days, I think you would need some expensive cgi to get an audience to really accept it.  Folks are jaded.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the fourth one sitting on my dresser waiting to be read.  I don't have much vested in the plots, but I do think they need to get characterization right.



Yes, we should remember that the expense of doing the puppets of Rygel and Pilot for Farscape is part of what killed that series. 

If The Dresden Files is at least as well written and acted as Eureka I'll be reasonably satisfied. I'm just afraid that it will turn out to be the quality of some of Sci Fi's self-produced movies.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 16, 2007)

Elf, 

It looks like to me they'll do a Spencer type deal with Dresden, which to me is a good way to bring in the audience. I loved Spencer.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 16, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Elf,
> 
> It looks like to me they'll do a Spencer type deal with Dresden, which to me is a good way to bring in the audience. I loved Spencer.





I'm lost what do you mean?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 16, 2007)

Spencer = Spencer for Hire.


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 16, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Spencer = Spencer for Hire.




I know the Spencer you were refering to and I don't know what you meant.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 16, 2007)

*sighs* What I want this show to be like is a magical version of Spencer for Hire! Does that help at all?


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 16, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *sighs* What I want this show to be like is a magical version of Spencer for Hire! Does that help at all?




Yes it does. Though I never watched Spencer so I can't say if that is what I would like the show to look like.

I wanted it to have the flavor of the books which is a normal world with elements of the fantastic but the average Joe Blow does not know or accept that this stuff is real.

I don't want it to look cheesy or silly.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 17, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *sighs* What I want this show to be like is a magical version of Spencer for Hire! Does that help at all?




Not really  I remember the show vaguely, but can't put a finger on what made it particularly different from any of the dozens of other similar shows we've seen. I remember liking it well enough to continue watching it, but I could say the same for The Rockford Files, Hart to Hart, Murder She Wrote, etc etc.

What I'd love to see would be a _Hill Street Blues _ set in a magical universe where people know about magic but just kind of shove it underground.

I'm really looking forward to _Dresden_. Butcher liking the casting seems to be a good sign, but I'd have gone with someone slightly younger looking and with more hair. I can't say I picture Harry as a particular actor, but.. I'll have to see how this guy does.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spencer_for_Hire

That's Spencer for Hire. It's a show about a regular guy who doesn't have much special powers, just good instincts, and a way of helping people out.

What I thought separated it for me was Avery Brook's portrayal of Hawk. 

The Rockford files dealt more with Harry Rockford being stuck in situations, Murder She Wrote, dead bodies followed Jessica every where, Hart to Hart, too much Romance. What made Spencer cool was he wasn't a smart guy, but he knew enough to get around and have contacts to prove he was good. Hawk and him were the best. 

*doesn't think the show will be cheesy*

If Butcher's happy, I think that's enough for all of us.


----------



## sniffles (Jan 17, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> What I'd love to see would be a _Hill Street Blues _ set in a magical universe where people know about magic but just kind of shove it underground.



Either Fox or UPN tried something like that a few years ago. I can't remember what the series title was. It had a regular cop being assigned to a semi-secret organization that investigated magical/paranormal events. One of the regular characters was Carl the Gnome. A real gnome, not just a small person referred to as a gnome, although he was more like a pointy-hat gnome than a D&D gnome. 

Unfortunately it didn't catch on and didn't manage an entire season. I think it was a case of the usual poor scheduling choice and not promoting it enough.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 17, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> I don't see how there would be much cost involved in having Bob stay a skull.  It's not like you'd need expensive CGI or anything...pretty much just a hand puppet would do the trick.




And better for us fans to grasp.



> Renee Auberjonois would make a great voice though.  And he does voice-over acting for animation.  Why not the voice for a talking skull?




Still picturing Odo (my last association with Rene, although I'm sure he's been in stuff more recent..) as a smart-aleck, wise-cracking spirit.... 



> I've only read a few of the Dresden Files books, so I don't have a lot invested in specific plots, but I'm still not holding out much hope for the TV series...




Neither, really, is Entertainment Weekly who gave the series a "C" rating. It's in the latest issue which just hit newstands/mailboxes this week. And it also has a two-page ad spread in the same issue.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 17, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Not really  I remember the show vaguely, but can't put a finger on what made it particularly different from any of the dozens of other similar shows we've seen. I remember liking it well enough to continue watching it, but I could say the same for The Rockford Files, Hart to Hart, Murder She Wrote, etc etc.
> 
> What I'd love to see would be a _Hill Street Blues _ set in a magical universe where people know about magic but just kind of shove it underground.




Just like RL people do with stuff like UFOs and the Loch Ness Monster. Unless they see it, they dismiss it as fantasy/not real and go on with regular life.



> I'm really looking forward to _Dresden_. Butcher liking the casting seems to be a good sign, but I'd have gone with someone slightly younger looking and with more hair. I can't say I picture Harry as a particular actor, but.. I'll have to see how this guy does.




That and Harry's supposed to be living rather frugally due to the erratic nature of his job. It never seems as he's got enough money to live on other than barely paying rent and making sure he's well stocked in Cokes. Not going around wearing leather jackets and having nice haircuts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 17, 2007)

As to Jim's involvement, from his website:



			
				Jim Butcher said:
			
		

> I'm consulting, but it's informal and largely based on the fact that Robert is a decent and friendly guy.  He's sent me scripts, a copy of the series bible, and I've given him feedback and seen changes made based upon it, which was (I thought) undeniably gentlemanly (and intelligent, of course) of him.
> 
> I like what I've seen.
> 
> ...




More can be found over on Jim Butcher's Site


----------



## IcyCool (Jan 18, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Still picturing Odo (my last association with Rene, although I'm sure he's been in stuff more recent..) as a smart-aleck, wise-cracking spirit....




If you are interested, check out the show "Boston Legal".  Rene has a pretty consistent character on that show as a senior partner in the lawfirm.  That, and the show is freakin' awesome.  I mean, how can you turn down a show that stars "the shat" (as in, William Shatner)?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2007)

Darth,

Meh if I relied on Entertainment Weekly every time a new show comes on, I'd probably be watching less TV than I do now.  

In any case I'll judge for myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 18, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> If you are interested, check out the show "Boston Legal".  Rene has a pretty consistent character on that show as a senior partner in the lawfirm.  That, and the show is freakin' awesome.  I mean, how can you turn down a show that stars "the shat" (as in, William Shatner)?




When he's going "over the top" trying to get into Pamela Anderson's suit? That was a major turn off for me. Him acting Captain Kirk is one thing but this was too much....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Darth,
> 
> Meh if I relied on Entertainment Weekly every time a new show comes on, I'd probably be watching less TV than I do now.
> 
> In any case I'll judge for myself.




I ain't sayin' I'm relying on it... I certainly don't go out for every A-list flick they critique. And was reading the review and thinking, "I'll wait until *I* see it for myself". 

They highly rate Battlestar but I don't watch it as it's TOO serialized. Tried, went "what's going on?" and left. I'd missed parts of the miniseries and that threw me off. I don't watch much broadcast TV as it's too crappy. It's the same reason I don't listen to AM radio shows: too much dumbass toilet humor.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 19, 2007)

Darth,

I just couldn't find anyone very compelling to watch. I loved Loren Green's Adama more than the current Adama. Same is true for the rest of the cast, except maybe Baltar.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 21, 2007)

Dreseden Files starts Sunday (Tomorrow). Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 21, 2007)

FC,

Same here. We'll see if it's any better than some things I've watched on Scifi. (Movie wise anyway...)


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, SCIFI's movies are a JOKE at best, stunningly stupid and innept at worst.


Just watched DRESDEN, thought it was okay...First episodes are always tough...espeically when there's a large number of preconceptions like this would have.

I liked the RAVENMEN. Would have liked to seen Harry do a spell on screen.

Look forward to seeing the next couple of episodes.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, I just watched it too.  They changed some things from the books.  And what happened to Bob?


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually, Bob was fine. They just took a skull and gave it a bit more life by having Bob's ghostly image come out of it.

Cinematically, it WAS the better choice. Having Harry sit there and do "Hamlet Skull Chatting" would just not work in the TV/Video medium.

Some things work for TV, and some for Books. In the books the writer TELLs the reader how people feel and react without letting the "people in the scene" know. In TV, there's no "mental tells" so a character needs to SHOW things, a skull would not have worked. An actor's face was needed.

Believe me, doing a voiced-over skull with a light in it's eyes would have been a HELL of a lot cheaper then an actual actor.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 22, 2007)

Agreed.

I think they just decided it wouldn't work in a show that is more "action"/story driven than it's special effects. Which is as it should be. If I recall correctly, Harry's world of magic isn't all "flash and bang" spells. Some of it is quite subtle indeed.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jan 22, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Actually, Bob was fine. They just took a skull and gave it a bit more life by having Bob's ghostly image come out of it.
> 
> Cinematically, it WAS the better choice. Having Harry sit there and do "Hamlet Skull Chatting" would just not work in the TV/Video medium.






SPOILERS ABOUND



I'd have prefered a dust-mote Bob, but no biggie. That said, I didn't care for the actual actor much at all, Bob lost all his fun in favor of being some brit guy.

Change for the sake of change was the VW=Jeep, but not a big deal.

They should have made a point about magic interfering with science though, if it was going to be an issue. SInce they didn't, I think it will be another part of the Dresden world that is lacking. Threshold's must have been too tough to explain, at least in the pilot. I really expected the pilot to have more explanation of the basics, but they didn't even really get into magic much at all.

I can understand making it his Uncle, though they should have made it clearer they meant "maternal uncle" earlier I think. I didn't care for most of the dad/uncle stuff though.

I guess no Mister either.

All in all, can't judge acting by the first episode, but no one was particularly good in this episode. It might be a decent series, but enjoying it will probably involve disassociating it from Dresden Files' books in my mind.

Actual plot of the episode was lacking IMO. The Ravenfolk were okay, the skinwalker was boring and silly. Disabling his wards like that was bleh, the White Council mage in general led a big chunk of Blehness. Having a dead woman, but the police never contact her work, and so apparently she goes to work without problem. But heck, they really just assumed it was the lady anyway, so why bother double checking? The DoomBox was just dumb for me. Plus I always hate when someone gives up information to the Evil Doer so that the torturing will stop. If she really was solo, she would have killed Harry anyway.

Anyway, I'm not a big Sci-Fi channel fan, I'll give it a few episodes to see if it catchs my interest enough for me to remember where the channel is.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually, my reference about Bob had more to do with his personality.  I'm okay with them giving him a ghostly image rather than the dust-mote Bob as depicted in the books.  However, one of the reasons I like the books so much is because Bob is pretty sarcastic and funny.  To me, the tv Bob came off too uptight and wooden.  Maybe they'll develop his character a little more.

And I kinda liked the actor they got to play Harry [Paul Blackthorne].  So far, he seemed to take on a lot of the mannerisms that I imagined Harry would display.


----------



## Wycen (Jan 22, 2007)

One question I have is, was the boy a Raven offspring, or just happened that the Ravens were hired to protect him?  I somehow missed that.


----------



## sniffles (Jan 22, 2007)

Wycen said:
			
		

> One question I have is, was the boy a Raven offspring, or just happened that the Ravens were hired to protect him?  I somehow missed that.



I think the Ravens were just protecting him.

I don't mind Bob as a man rather than a talking skull, but I felt they used him too much as a source of exposition. I suppose that's a limitation of doing the premiere as a one-hour episode rather than a two-hour movie. But I missed the sarcastic repartee between Harry and Bob. Bob seemed too erudite and stuffy.

I know a visual medium like television can't exactly reproduce what's in a book, and Butcher's books are too cinematic for a tv budget. But I'm going to miss a lot of the flavorful touches from the books, like Harry's problems with technology. 

And what the heck was up with giving Murphy a kid? Whose lame idea was that? Apparently the audience isn't supposed to be able to relate to an attractive single career woman who doesn't have any family attachments.  :\


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jan 22, 2007)

Wycen said:
			
		

> One question I have is, was the boy a Raven offspring, or just happened that the Ravens were hired to protect him?  I somehow missed that.




I'm pretty sure just hired. I was waiting for some revelation that it was a Raven kid and it never came, so I assume the opposite. Who hired them and Why were not revealed, but it seems he might be a recurring or something. I'm also not liking the idea that the White Council is something Harry would have reason to hide a kid from, but it wasn't really executed well enouigh to draw conclusions from.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jan 22, 2007)

Mean Eyed Cat said:
			
		

> Actually, my reference about Bob had more to do with his personality.  I'm okay with them giving him a ghostly image rather than the dust-mote Bob as depicted in the books.  However, one of the reasons I like the books so much is because Bob is pretty sarcastic and funny.  To me, the tv Bob came off too uptight and wooden.  Maybe they'll develop his character a little more.



Right, TV Bob was yet another stuffy british know-it-all with a mean streak. Book Bob was a knowledge spirit, ammoral and sophmoric. Heck, there really wasn't even anything ghostly about Bob. I'd have prefered if they'd simply had Mister there and when needed Bob zipped from teh skull into Mister and the cat talked. 

And I kinda liked the actor they got to play Harry [Paul Blackthorne].  So far, he seemed to take on a lot of the mannerisms that I imagined Harry would display.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Umbran (Jan 22, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I'm also not liking the idea that the White Council is something Harry would have reason to hide a kid from, but it wasn't really executed well enouigh to draw conclusions from.




I don't think he has to hide the kid from the White Council, in general.  It was just the one librarian woman who was in some way under the skinwalker's thumb...

At the moment, I think it is safe to assume that the skinwalker was *not* hired by the White Council.  Spoiler:



Spoiler



Wasn't the guy standing outside the church when the skinwalker went boom Harry's uncle?  He was stated as having major beefs with the White Council, and is supposed to be dead...


 And I don't think we've been told who hired the Ravens.  

It looks like a starting major plot that'll show up from time to time.  We shall see.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jan 22, 2007)

It could have been him, though I hardly think Spoiler space for that is needed, considering the other spoilers already in the thread. 

It did remind me though, that they also didn't mention Harry having a White Council babysitter with a sword, so I guess they also dropped that facet.

Something said in the conversations with the ravens and such led me to believe the kid was also being hidden from the White Council though. All around I think the episode's acting and diaologue lacked, so who knows what's the real situation.


----------



## sniffles (Jan 22, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> It did remind me though, that they also didn't mention Harry having a White Council babysitter with a sword, so I guess they also dropped that facet.



I recall reading something somewhere that indicated Morgan will show up later.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 24, 2007)

If this guy knows magic, you'd think he'd have a spell to make his hair grow. 

Really, having not read the books, I have no idea what is going on in the show. It seems like they should have tried to explain things a bit better...


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't read the books, and quite enjoyed it, probably as a result.

I understood everything that went on, though... what was unclear, TJ?


----------



## sniffles (Jan 24, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> If this guy knows magic, you'd think he'd have a spell to make his hair grow.
> 
> Really, having not read the books, I have no idea what is going on in the show. It seems like they should have tried to explain things a bit better...




If anything I thought they overdid the exposition. They tried to explain Bob, the White Council, Harry's past, his relationship with Murphy...  Too much for one episode.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jan 24, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> If this guy knows magic, you'd think he'd have a spell to make his hair grow.
> 
> Really, having not read the books, I have no idea what is going on in the show. It seems like they should have tried to explain things a bit better...





This show is nowhere near the quality of the books.  And sniffles is correct: They tried to explain too much in one episode.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 25, 2007)

Eh. Considering this is Sci Fi, it was better than some projects they trotted out. For one, they actually tried to not be so...funny I think.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Jan 26, 2007)

It was an ok show for Sci Fi, but they could named it anything with the way they "un-Dresdened" it.  So many things were changed: his apartment, his sub basement work room, the car he drives, Bob, the way magic and tech don't play well together, his coat,  his mother's pentacle, how Murphy looks and making her a mom, & on and on.  All the cool quirks and ideas that Butcher put into the books to make them different were gone.  I'm extremely dissapointed in the generic "fantasy/horror" program Sci Fi gave us.  The only reason I might watch anymore of it will be because they're going to air it repeatedly and it might be the best thing on TV at a particular time.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jan 26, 2007)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> It was an ok show for Sci Fi, but they could named it anything with the way they "un-Dresdened" it.  So many things were changed: his apartment, his sub basement work room, the car he drives, Bob, the way magic and tech don't play well together, his coat,  his mother's pentacle, how Murphy looks and making her a mom, & on and on.  All the cool quirks and ideas that Butcher put into the books to make them different were gone.  I'm extremely dissapointed in the generic "fantasy/horror" program Sci Fi gave us.  The only reason I might watch anymore of it will be because they're going to air it repeatedly and it might be the best thing on TV at a particular time.





Well put and right on.  The first story reminded me of nothing more than CSI with Fantasy elements.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 26, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> If anything I thought they overdid the exposition. They tried to explain Bob, the White Council, Harry's past, his relationship with Murphy...  Too much for one episode.




Well that's what I meant - they introduced all that stuff, but they didn't explain that stuff very well. Not having read the books, I didn't get most of it, which left me confused, which led me to turn it off.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 26, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Well that's what I meant - they introduced all that stuff, but they didn't explain that stuff very well. Not having read the books, I didn't get most of it, which left me confused, which led me to turn it off.




They hacked the episode up quite "nicely" (for lack of better term) and made it kinda clunky. I hope they do better with the following episodes. In actuality, the 2 hour episode "Storm Front" is supposed to be first. Try to hold out and give the series a chance. 

Maybe you should check out the books. They're quite good. Even the first couple which I've heard people say were kinda 'chunky' but the series gets better later on.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Jan 28, 2007)

Rl'Halsinor said:
			
		

> Well put and right on.  The first story reminded me of nothing more than CSI with Fantasy elements.




Thanks.  I watched it again (like I said, it's been on a bunch more times) and I'm still not thrilled with it... maybe even less so now.  I might watch an episode here or there when their playing them repeatedly, but I will not be all, "Oh!, tonight the new Dresden's on!" like I am with my other favorites shows.  I guess I'll have to try to find the CD readings by Marsters at some library or something, because I definately can't afford to buy them.  

Oh, and in regards to this topic's beginning title, I have to say that the only person I can think of to play Harry is Bruce Cambell.  He may be a bit too old, but I think he has the right  combination of humor, snarkiness, and seriousness that would make a good Dresden.  Plus, he's old hat at working on weird genre shows.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah if the novels had been written earlier or at had at least made Harry older, Bruce would be my choice too. That commerical for Old Spice was classic Bruce.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 29, 2007)

Seen both episodes so far; I loved the books and I quite like the series so far. Blackthorn isn't really who I'd have chosen for Harry, and Murphy is a little too different for my tastes but it works well as a TV adaptation.

The jeep I can live with. It's an old Jeep, which means it has the same qualities that the Bug has: it can live through almost anything and can be repaired mechanically. I also notice Harry _doesn't _ use a lot of electricity: most of the light in his place is candlelight. It's very likely they'll mention that aspect of magic later; people have mentioned having too many things thrown at them at once -- those would be two _other _ things thrown at an audience.


----------



## sniffles (Jan 29, 2007)

About halfway through the second episode I turned to my fiancee and remarked that this was much better than the premiere episode. 

I've now heard several comments to the effect that the first episode they showed wasn't intended to be the pilot, although I don't know where people are getting this info. But if that's true then Sci Fi's programming people are just as stupid as I thought they were.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 29, 2007)

I was getting the info off Jim Butcher's web site and forums. (link above)


----------



## Richards (Jan 30, 2007)

I definitely agree that the second episode was better than the first, although the first wasn't bad.  Of course, I've never read any of the books, so I wasn't upset at any of the changes.

Johnathan


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe we'll get lucky and Bruce does a cameo on the show. Now THAT would be cool.


----------



## Decado (Feb 3, 2007)

I have never read any of the books, but I really enjoyed the first two episodes. The last SciFi show I watched was manticore and that was gawd awful. After watching the first episode of The Dresden Files I ordered the first three books from the SFBC.

Decado


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 3, 2007)

Decado said:
			
		

> I have never read any of the books, but I really enjoyed the first two episodes. The last SciFi show I watched was manticore and that was gawd awful. After watching the first episode of The Dresden Files I ordered the first three books from the SFBC.
> 
> Decado




Just to let you know, there are differences between the show and the books. Don't let it drive you away from the show.

If you want to see all the changes, visit Jim Butcher's site for more info: Dresden Files Site


----------



## Decado (Feb 3, 2007)

Darth thanks for the link. I definately wont let the changes drive me from the show. Having never read the books I enjoy the show alot. If the author is happy with the show I dont see how I can let changes bother me. Thats just the way I look at it. I am eagerly waiting for the next episode and my books!

Decado


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 23, 2007)

So, what do you think now?


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2007)

You asking me Darth or in general?

Me personally, this show has the feel I like. "Spencer for Hire" meets "Modern Fantasy". The only difference I can see is Spencer's Robert Ulrich might be a tad better actor. Otherwise, I like the show.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 23, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So, what do you think now?



Most Dresden fans I know have quit watching it. I'm still watching, but wonder why they call it Dresden, since they use nothing from the book except a couple names.

All in all, SU2 is a much better show I think.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2007)

Voc,

Really? Cause I thought the opposite. Then again, I feel like I'm watching SG series, only it's fantasy not sci fi.


----------



## Matchstick (Feb 23, 2007)

I've read all the books and I like the show.  For that matter, my wife, who hasn't read the books, also has enjoyed the show thus far.


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 24, 2007)

I think the show, perhaps by the nature of the name and source material, focuses too heavily on the main character.  And I don't think the actor has the charisma to carry it off.

Someone mentioned it's like Spenser for Hire, but that really more almost a duo - Avery Brooks was almost the real star of the show as Hawk. 

There are other characters, but they are mostly foils to Harry.



By contrast, I'm really really enjoying the long dead "Special Unit 2", which I guess Sci-Fi started airing sort of as "synergy" with the Dresden files, both being modern day fantasy.


----------



## Decado (Feb 24, 2007)

I am currently reading the first book and just ordered the others from the SFBC. I am enjoying the books alot. I also am still watching the show and really like it. The changes made from the books have done nothing to take away my enjoyment of the show. 

Decado


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 26, 2007)

Decado said:
			
		

> I am currently reading the first book and just ordered the others from the SFBC. I am enjoying the books alot. I also am still watching the show and really like it. The changes made from the books have done nothing to take away my enjoyment of the show.
> 
> Decado




I think the show and book share names only, especially after last night. The series is okay (though I got bored with last night, mostly due to what felt like horrible acting to me), and the books are good, but they're different in most ways. At least he's finally starting to use some magic, took 'em long enough.


----------



## Matchstick (Feb 26, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I think the show and book share names only, especially after last night. The series is okay (though I got bored with last night, mostly due to what felt like horrible acting to me), and the books are good, but they're different in most ways. At least he's finally starting to use some magic, took 'em long enough.




It's hard to explain, but in a lot of ways the series feels like it's been aired out of order or something.  Like they try to put in that technology is iffy around Dresden, but then never really explain that's why he uses candles, or has to have his girlfriend bring over a DVD player.  It's like they're assuming the viewer has seen an earlier episode where this is explained.  Same with the hockey stick, or the drumstick.  

I saw the one with the vampire last night, and it was weak.  The acting wasn't good, the script wasn't good.


----------



## IcyCool (Feb 26, 2007)

Matchstick said:
			
		

> It's hard to explain, but in a lot of ways the series feels like it's been aired out of order or something.




I'm relatively certain that is the case (though I can't remember where I heard it).  I believe the pilot is essentially the plot from the Storm Front novel, and that it hasn't been aired yet.

The Firefly series had something similar happen to it, with the first two or three episodes being aired, and then the pilot was aired.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 26, 2007)

Matchstick said:
			
		

> It's hard to explain, but in a lot of ways the series feels like it's been aired out of order or something.  Like they try to put in that technology is iffy around Dresden, but then never really explain that's why he uses candles, or has to have his girlfriend bring over a DVD player.  It's like they're assuming the viewer has seen an earlier episode where this is explained.  Same with the hockey stick, or the drumstick.




There are certain elements that go unexplained, but a lot of it is also that the elements aren't there. Sure it's possible that they explain the technology issues at some point, and thus the candles, but it doesn't seem like he has a problem with technology at all. Same with magic in general, he doesn't do a whole lot, like they're afraid of having too much overt stuff. I don't even know what the drumstick did, since it's gone now... At least the Hockey Stick finally blasted something. (Though, why the blasting rod is a hockey stick makes no sense. Again seems to be an aversion to overt magic.)



> I saw the one with the vampire last night, and it was weak.  The acting wasn't good, the script wasn't good.



Right, disappointing on many levels.


----------



## Decado (Feb 27, 2007)

The last episode is where I noticed big changes from the book to the show. Despite that I am still enjoying both very much. My friend and fellow gamer also enjoys the show quite abit and is anxiously waiting for me to finish the books so he can read them. I just started the second book, so far it is very enjoyable. 

Decado


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Feb 28, 2007)

I am sort of interested in the books now that I know about them and people seem to like them. As for the show though I have found it painful to watch from both a script and acting point of view. Showing them out of order is not helping either. I would expect this kind of treatment from Fox, not Sci-Fi. The Vampire and werewolf episodes I thought were the best (in a relative sort of way) and I hope they grow from there rather than following the Egyptian episode which I almost quit watching halfway through. I will give it till its first break though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 28, 2007)

Matchstick said:
			
		

> It's hard to explain, but in a lot of ways the series feels like it's been aired out of order or something.  Like they try to put in that technology is iffy around Dresden, but then never really explain that's why he uses candles, or has to have his girlfriend bring over a DVD player.  It's like they're assuming the viewer has seen an earlier episode where this is explained.  Same with the hockey stick, or the drumstick.
> 
> I saw the one with the vampire last night, and it was weak.  The acting wasn't good, the script wasn't good.




They are aired out of order. The original pilot episode was "Storm Front" which will be aired later as they changed some stuff in it. Hopefully this show will make it to dvd and we can see them in the intended order.


----------



## sniffles (Mar 1, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> There are certain elements that go unexplained, but a lot of it is also that the elements aren't there. Sure it's possible that they explain the technology issues at some point, and thus the candles, but it doesn't seem like he has a problem with technology at all. Same with magic in general, he doesn't do a whole lot, like they're afraid of having too much overt stuff. I don't even know what the drumstick did, since it's gone now... At least the Hockey Stick finally blasted something. (Though, why the blasting rod is a hockey stick makes no sense. Again seems to be an aversion to overt magic.)
> 
> 
> Right, disappointing on many levels.



As the episodes have progressed it seems like they're showing more magic, but I agree they do seem to be a bit afraid of overtly showing anything magical. They keep having Bob do a lot of the magic instead of Harry, which is frustrating. And I miss Harry's incantations. I don't see what would be wrong with including them. I wonder if it's fear of backlash. I don't think they have anything to worry about. 

OTOH, I was pleased to see Harry shown wearing a pentagram in the latest episode. But now I don't understand why they swapped the pentagram for the shield bracelet as his mother's legacy to him. I had assumed it was because they were afraid of offending someone. Now that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 2, 2007)

All I know is finally we got to see the various vampire courts in action.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 3, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> All I know is finally we got to see the various vampire courts in action.




Only 2 of them: Black Court and Red Court.

Bianca: not yet an enemy of Harry. But not what we'd call a friend either...


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Mar 4, 2007)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> The Firefly series had something similar happen to it, with the first two or three episodes being aired, and then the pilot was aired.




It was worse than that. Fox aired the "Firefly" episodes in the order 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 4, 5, 9, 10, 14, and 1. 11, 12, and 13 weren't on TV until SciFi ran the series in order.

I like both versions of "The Dresden Files", although I still haven't read some of the books.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 5, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only 2 of them: Black Court and Red Court.
> 
> Bianca: not yet an enemy of Harry. But not what we'd call a friend either...




I said VARIOUS. That means more than one.  

But even so I don't care that much about White Court...just yet. 

This week episode annoyed me. Maybe because I was expecting something else from it...and got very little from it.

I hope next's week ep should be better.


----------



## sniffles (Mar 5, 2007)

I enjoyed the latest episode. They did a number of things that made me think, "Ah, that's the Harry Dresden I know from the books!". 

I hope "Sharon" makes another appearance later so we can find out more about her and if she's up to anything beyond insurance fraud. 

But while I liked the backstory about Bob, I wish they would focus more on Harry's backstory.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 5, 2007)

Sniffle,

I read some episode summaries on Wikipedia. I have a feeling Sharon will be making a return visit towards the end of the season. 

*didn't think about that so much as people playing with dead things annoys/disturbs him*

At least if they aren't Orcus or Kyuss for some reason.


----------



## Matchstick (Mar 5, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the latest episode. They did a number of things that made me think, "Ah, that's the Harry Dresden I know from the books!".
> 
> I hope "Sharon" makes another appearance later so we can find out more about her and if she's up to anything beyond insurance fraud.
> 
> But while I liked the backstory about Bob, I wish they would focus more on Harry's backstory.




I liked the "Sharon" episode quite a bit, as did my wife.  I thought it was twisty, and every time I thought I knew what was going on, something would happen.

Interestingly, in this one Bob comes right out and says something about Harry's effect on technology.  Harry is casting more and more spells as we go on, and I like that, and the hockey stick got put into play last night as well.  

It wasn't great TV, but it was good TV, and I think if they can maintain that level they could get renewed and possibly get a following.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 5, 2007)

Match,

That would be a nice change of pace, considering that BSG 2003 is seemingly floating off into its own world.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 5, 2007)

I was talking to someone who is a huge fan of the books and has had some personal contact with the author.  Apparently one reason for the change in the order of airing episodes is that the pilot and maybe a couple of others had Bob as a skull and they needed to reshoot them after they felt it was not working visually.


----------



## sniffles (Mar 6, 2007)

Matchstick said:
			
		

> I liked the "Sharon" episode quite a bit, as did my wife.  I thought it was twisty, and every time I thought I knew what was going on, something would happen.
> 
> Interestingly, in this one Bob comes right out and says something about Harry's effect on technology.  Harry is casting more and more spells as we go on, and I like that, and the hockey stick got put into play last night as well.
> 
> It wasn't great TV, but it was good TV, and I think if they can maintain that level they could get renewed and possibly get a following.



I agree. And I had the same thought about Harry doing more spellcasting. I don't mind the hockey stick at all, I was just glad to see it do something. I also noticed that although he doesn't seem to have any difficulty with telephones (so far), Harry does have his apartment/office lit only with candles.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 6, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I agree. And I had the same thought about Harry doing more spellcasting. I don't mind the hockey stick at all, I was just glad to see it do something. I also noticed that although he doesn't seem to have any difficulty with telephones (so far), Harry does have his apartment/office lit only with candles.




This is the second episode where he used it for spellcasting. Telephones are relatively simple technology compared to alot of stuff (note he doesn't have a cordless in the place).


----------

